# Sky conquest recurves (Earl Hoyt Jr)



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Nifty, I'm sure Jim would be happy to make you a set of limbs that would fit that 24" riser.


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

John,
You have shot these bamboo limbs? What say you? I've been out of the game for a few and am truly exited by what I see.


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

I've just recently (last week) decided to switch from my inno cxt, to a blue sky conquest.. Luckily for me, it happens to match my limbs perfectly! (Though I'm now shooting a 67" bow) 

It feels much nicer to shoot than the CXT, which surprised me, given its age... I now need to try the new sky at some point, though it doesn't look as nice ;-) 

Tom


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey thanks Tom for the input... Going by the pic, why are recurve Folkes starting to do what compounders did 4 years ago one do the one back extender thing to counter weight the sight?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Nifty, Jim's bamboo core limbs are all I shoot now. The are as smooth as butter. I thought my old SKY limbs and Samick Masters were smooth until I shot these. 

It would be hard for me to shoot anything else now.


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Well you talked me tinto it. I love the fact that natural materials still play their part in a precision sport. When Earl Jr started Sky, he believed a riser couldn't be machined straight at 25" and his limbs remained maple core while the rest went for syntactic foam limbs as it was known.
Jim...for myself and others,am I wrong by saying that with the new limbs on the market, the only advantage is speed?


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

My apologies, the above question was intended for John aka limb walker.


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Also back to topic, are there any colours I've missed?.
Also, thanks for all the pms about who has seen one for sale or knew of one for sale. 2 months ago I thought I was going to have to beg for one. I've had pms about every colour bar green, if I were financial enough I'd buy the lot and my new hobby would come to an abrupt end.
I have a red one and am in the frows of considering a blue and purple one, that will do for now...Also.....

Back in the late nineties Earl Jr believed you could not machine a 25" inch riser straight enough from T6061 aluminium, hence them being 24". But now I'm noticing a lot of "odd" limbs eg 31lb, 37lb, 41lb!! Does anyone know why Earl Jr did that?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Back in the late nineties Earl Jr believed you could not machine a 25" inch riser straight enough from T6061 aluminium, hence them being 24"


That's not the story I've heard (from pretty reliable sources too). I understood that the company that was doing the machining for the 24" Conquest risers could not FIT a 25" blank in their machine, so he just compromised between the 23" and 25" standard lengths and built the 24" risers (still not the worst idea if you're only going to build one size). As for the limbs, Earl was meticulous about labeling the actual measured draw weight, among other things.

John


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

So John,

Are the arrow speeds between the old sky limbs and the new bamboo core limbs noticeable?

Nev


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

nifty said:


> Hey thanks Tom for the input... Going by the pic, why are recurve Folkes starting to do what compounders did 4 years ago one do the one back extender thing to counter weight the sight?


In my case it apparently had more to do with the grip on my CXT, which I either needed to shoot with left rod weighted, or else I would significantly cant.. This was the first day I was trying the sky, and using the Jaeger mk1 grip, big difference, and back to both rods, though I do need to re-tune my stabilisers, but I'm in the process of making. New set, so not going to spend a lot of time doing it yet...

The Sky is still the best shooting bow I own... I may need to start the acquisition process of a 2nd one as well, though I'd like to spend some quality time with the new one ;-)

Tom


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Nifty, they're comparable. The old, original SKY Jacks and Conquests were fast, but not lightning fast. The main thing is that they were smoother and quieter than any other limb out there, which meant you got good performance and superb shooting characteristics. The bamboo core SKY TR-7 limbs I've been shooting are nearly the equal in speed with the Samick Masters limbs (historically some of the fastest ILF limbs available) but even smoother (and the Masters were already super smooth) and quieter by far. So what you get is a very pleasant shooting experience, with performance on par with all the top limbs.

There are faster limbs available. I'll be the first to admit that as I've shot some of them myself. Border Hex-6's are by far the fastest limbs I've ever shot. So if pure speed is what you want, call Sid and order some Border limbs. Some of the W&W limbs may be a few fps faster, but they are kinda harsh to shoot too. Not the feel and sound I want in a bow at all.

Hope that helps.

John


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

That looks like an Earl Hoyt SKY Conquest! You know what was so ingenious about a 24" riser? The fact that with the limb lengths Earl and Ann had you could make the riser fit EVERYONE! Miss those Earl Hoyt SKY Conquests! Have not tried the new ones though.



FlyingWatchmake said:


> I've just recently (last week) decided to switch from my inno cxt, to a blue sky conquest.. Luckily for me, it happens to match my limbs perfectly! (Though I'm now shooting a 67" bow)
> 
> It feels much nicer to shoot than the CXT, which surprised me, given its age... I now need to try the new sky at some point, though it doesn't look as nice ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

See my post about why the lim lengths to Flying Watchman!!




nifty said:


> Also back to topic, are there any colours I've missed?.
> Also, thanks for all the pms about who has seen one for sale or knew of one for sale. 2 months ago I thought I was going to have to beg for one. I've had pms about every colour bar green, if I were financial enough I'd buy the lot and my new hobby would come to an abrupt end.
> I have a red one and am in the frows of considering a blue and purple one, that will do for now...Also.....
> 
> Back in the late nineties Earl Jr believed you could not machine a 25" inch riser straight enough from T6061 aluminium, hence them being 24". But now I'm noticing a lot of "odd" limbs eg 31lb, 37lb, 41lb!! Does anyone know why Earl Jr did that?


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks a bunch John, 
I'm with you on the quiet and smooth team. Noise is friction, friction is vibration, not what I like. Might have to give these boo limbs a crack


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

proud owner of a silver one and a red one... Looking for gold, blue and black.


----------



## Kosmo83 (Feb 6, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Nifty, they're comparable. The old, original SKY Jacks and Conquests were fast, but not lightning fast. The main thing is that they were smoother and quieter than any other limb out there, which meant you got good performance and superb shooting characteristics. The bamboo core SKY TR-7 limbs I've been shooting are nearly the equal in speed with the Samick Masters limbs (historically some of the fastest ILF limbs available) but even smoother (and the Masters were already super smooth) and quieter by far. So what you get is a very pleasant shooting experience, with performance on par with all the top limbs.
> 
> There are faster limbs available. I'll be the first to admit that as I've shot some of them myself. Border Hex-6's are by far the fastest limbs I've ever shot. So if pure speed is what you want, call Sid and order some Border limbs. Some of the W&W limbs may be a few fps faster, but they are kinda harsh to shoot too. Not the feel and sound I want in a bow at all.
> 
> ...


Do you have a dfc of the Sky TR7-limbs ?? That would be intresting to compare them with the Border Hex 6 limbs.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Posted all that here probably a year ago or more.


----------

